# What it's all about



## kenpotroop (Jan 20, 2007)

Last week I promoted a 11 year old to Blue belt and you would have thought it was a Blackbelt the way he looked at it. I had a hard time teaching  him afterwards because he would not quit staring at it. I realized that thats what it's all about. The young man didn't even think he was ready to test and he nailed it. I was very proud.


----------



## kenposikh (Jan 21, 2007)

It's alway good when kids make the grade. I have a student who was the shyest kid I ever saw his first lesson was done with his mother not only in the room but on the floor with him, now 3 years later he has reached 3rd kyu brown and is no way the shy person he used to be. I love it just for that reason.


----------



## nlkenpo (Jan 22, 2007)

In our school (started only 4 monthes ago) we've split the yellow belt stuff in 6 parts, for each of which the kids can earn a yellow stripe on their belt, and when they've got all 6 stripes, they can test for the whole belt. 

We applied the first yellow stripes last week, and even the stripes make them happy and proud, which sure is great to see.

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 22, 2007)

For children we put a stripe on their belt when they are half way to the next belt and it really excites them.


----------



## kosho (Jan 22, 2007)

*Last week I promoted a 11 year old to Blue belt and you would have thought it was a Blackbelt the way he looked at it. I had a hard time teaching him afterwards because he would not quit staring at it. I realized that thats what it's all about. The young man didn't even think he was ready to test and he nailed it. I was very proud.*
*__________________
*kenpotroop:mp5: 

Thats truly GREAT.  As a teacher its nice to see and feel peoples goals coming to life. Thats what fires me up everyday i go in. Even when You are down a little  yourself. When I start class and you see the faces of your students and they are all focused and happy. it just pushes me to teach harder for them. 
kosho


----------

